# Can you screen print on 100% Polyester Fleece Blanket??



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,
I received a quote request for screen printing on 100% polyester fleece blanket, is this possible??? I did a sample print for them and the ink really puffed up and didn't feel comfortable. I did a 5-color simulated process which turned out way better than a one color print. Just want to make sure it is possible before I take on the job and screw it all up.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mgunit (Jun 26, 2012)

Dye-sub is the only reliable method for printing on them that I've found.


----------



## Whittierink (May 21, 2013)

Plastic on plastic not a good feel


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I really didn't like the feel and don't think buyers will either. I voiced my concern to them, let's see what they say.


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

So the client loved the simulated process on the fleece blanket and wants to place a large order. The sample I did was using standard plastisol inks, I am not able to find poly process inks. Do they even exist or do i just do the underbase in poly ink and then just reduce the plastisols for low cure? My concern is that if I reduce the plastisol, it will dull the colors and lose the vibrancy of the image. Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Just underbase with a poly white and use standard on top, I don't reduce or use any additives when printing on poly.


----------



## KoolKatzPrint (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Sean. The concern I had was the fleece melting when curing the plastisol. I tried and it kind of singed it in the area of where the flash cure covers it. Also, is it safe to put through the conveyor, figured if just use the flash to cure it to be safe.


----------

